# Samyang AF 85mm f/1.4 Coming Soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 15, 2018)

```
It looks like we’re going to be getting another autofocus 85mm option, this time it will come from Samyang who will be announcing an AF 85mm f/1.4 very soon.</p>
<p>This joins the Samyang AF 14mm f/2.8 in the company’s new autofocus line of lenses for Canon’s EF mount.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-35311 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF85mmF.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF85mmF-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF85mmF-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF85mmF-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF-85mm-F1.4-EF-5.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF-85mm-F1.4-EF-5-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF-85mm-F1.4-EF-5-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF-85mm-F1.4-EF-5-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF85mm.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF85mm-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF85mm-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF85mm-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF85mm-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF85mm-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF85mm-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/AF85mm-2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 15, 2018)

That's stickin' it to the man!


----------



## snoke (Jun 15, 2018)

Next Samyang 50mm/f1.4 autofocus




;D ;D ;D


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 15, 2018)

snoke said:


> Next Samyang 50mm/f1.4 autofocus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any bets that it will focus better than the sigma?


----------



## melgross (Jun 15, 2018)

So, seriously, how good are these inexpensive Chinese lenses we’ve seen popping up the past three years or so? Anybody here try, or have any?


----------



## Etienne (Jun 15, 2018)

melgross said:


> So, seriously, how good are these inexpensive Chinese lenses we’ve seen popping up the past three years or so? Anybody here try, or have any?



I have the manual focus version. It's pretty good but manually focusing an 85 1.4 is difficult, especially in video and especially on a Canon body that offers no focus assist option on the LCD.

I'll get one of these AF versions if it's not too expensive.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 15, 2018)

melgross said:


> So, seriously, how good are these inexpensive Chinese lenses we’ve seen popping up the past three years or so? Anybody here try, or have any?


Samyang is a South Korean company, and has made some bos lenses for decades. In this sense, Samyang is quite different from Yongnuo and other Chinese manufacturers.


----------



## tmroper (Jun 15, 2018)

melgross said:


> So, seriously, how good are these inexpensive Chinese lenses we’ve seen popping up the past three years or so? Anybody here try, or have any?



I've used one of their Rokinon cine lenses (24mm), and was quite surprised at how much I liked the look. I'd have no problem buying one again, if the specs met my needs.

As mentioned, they're a South Korean optical company that's been around for decades, used to make the Vivatar lenses, and also merged with a Japanese CCTV company. It's great to see them coming out with new lenses for modern cameras.


----------



## avanlooveren (Jun 15, 2018)

Etienne said:


> melgross said:
> 
> 
> > So, seriously, how good are these inexpensive Chinese lenses we’ve seen popping up the past three years or so? Anybody here try, or have any?
> ...



I have a 6D just so that I can use the Super Precision Matte focus screen. I used the 85mm last weekend, with great results. I also install those AE confirmation chips so that I can get some focus confirmation (there is microadjustment support, but it seems to dial in for your test distance best, so I don't rely on it) and focal length in the EXIF data.

I enjoy using the 24, 35, 50, and 85mm lenses from RokiBowYang (mine are all Rokinon). And they are sharp! ...if you get a good copy. Experience with newer lenses seems to be better. I had an older 24mm and a new one ordered online was dramatically sharper wide open, though the old wasn't bad stopped down to f/2.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 15, 2018)

RokiBowYang! Bringing the heat.

Wow. This looks tiny compared to the Sigma Art on the right. And the left profile is... the old MF RokiBowYang 85 f/1.4? Are they really comparing it to themselves?

- A


----------



## andrei1989 (Jun 15, 2018)

that looks more like the new canon 1.4

anyhow..interested to see the price of this


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 15, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> that looks more like the new canon 1.4
> 
> anyhow..interested to see the price of this



On the left, you mean -- yes, good eye. That's it.

- A


----------



## robinlee (Jun 15, 2018)

I'd bet this lens would be around £699.00

Next up is 50mm 1.4 AF EF mount please!!!! Tired of waiting for Canon's version.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 15, 2018)

robinlee said:


> I'd bet this lens would be around £699.00
> 
> Next up is 50mm 1.4 AF EF mount please!!!! Tired of waiting for Canon's version.



No way. If I wanted a poorly focusing 50 prime, I'd get a Sigma 50 Art. 

- A


----------



## Etienne (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm interested for sure, but if Canon comes out with a 50mm f/1.4 IS soon, that's where all my money will go.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 15, 2018)

Etienne said:


> I'm interested for sure, but if Canon comes out with a 50mm f/1.4 IS soon, that's where all my money will go.



+1. At this point all I need to see is "50" and "Canon EF" and my credit card is coming out.

So I'm sure I'll love my purchase of the EF 150mm f/11 STM made entirely of hard cheese.

- A


----------



## Etienne (Jun 15, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested for sure, but if Canon comes out with a 50mm f/1.4 IS soon, that's where all my money will go.
> ...



LOL ... The Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 (IS ?) update must be the most anticipated and neglected prime updates in the history of Canon. I can't fathom what's taking them so long.


----------



## melgross (Jun 15, 2018)

Etienne said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



It’s funny, because several decades ago, the 50 1.4 was considered to be much better than the slower variety. It was also considered to be the best SLR 50, other than the 1.2, which was better.

But boy, times have changed.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 15, 2018)

melgross said:


> It’s funny, because several decades ago, the 50 1.4 was considered to be much better than the slower variety. It was also considered to be the best SLR 50, other than the 1.2, which was better.
> 
> But boy, times have changed.



Some _still_ think the EF 50 f/1.4 USM is better today. I am one of them.

The pickle jars are not for me, I don't trust third party AF, and the 50L (for all its magic) is not a general purpose instrument. For me -- and that's the key bit -- 50 f/1.4 is the best of a pile of 6s and 7s to choose from.

- A


----------



## tmroper (Jun 15, 2018)

melgross said:


> It’s funny, because several decades ago, the 50 1.4 was considered to be much better than the slower variety. It was also considered to be the best SLR 50, other than the 1.2, which was better.
> 
> But boy, times have changed.



I still think the 50mm 1.4 looks fantastic when shooting film. But on a DSLR, it's only mediocre (at least my copy).


----------



## slclick (Jun 16, 2018)

Since I need both an 135 for the M5 and an 85 for the 5D3, this might be up my alley.


----------



## melgross (Jun 16, 2018)

We’re always reading about how terrible Canon’s 50 1.4 is. Honestly, I don’t find it to be bad. Not up to the mega sized ones that have been coming out lately. But it seems that most lenses are getting bigger. These high Rez sensors are requiring Uber sharp optics.

I’d like to see what Canon comes up with.


----------



## Talys (Jun 16, 2018)

melgross said:


> We’re always reading about how terrible Canon’s 50 1.4 is. Honestly, I don’t find it to be bad. Not up to the mega sized ones that have been coming out lately. But it seems that most lenses are getting bigger. These high Rez sensors are requiring Uber sharp optics.
> 
> I’d like to see what Canon comes up with.



The mega sized ones are unrealistically humongous for 50mm =X

I also like the 50mm 1.4. I actually love mine, so much so that I'm on my third. However, all three have had AF USM rings that have ended up sticking (making it impossible to focus either manually or automatically), and it's so annoying that I learned how to fix it myself. In my use scenario, it has been a work lens that gets banged around a little, but still, it's not like I'm taking it to a war zone or walking out in the pouring rain with it.

And, the 50/1.4 is kind of poopy for chromatic aberration, and focuses kind of slow compared with modern lenses.

But other than that, it is a great lens that is optically fantastic in the sense that it produces very beautiful photos. On APSC, it's a great portraiture option. I never imagined it would be so hard to improve the 50/1.4 with some modern niceties!


----------



## robinlee (Jun 16, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> robinlee said:
> 
> 
> > I'd bet this lens would be around £699.00
> ...



Okay, that is your choice


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 16, 2018)

Yes, we want a new Canon 50mm so bad (I really do) that we quickly turn a thread about a Samyang 85mm into a chorus demanding a new Canon 50mm.

If only Canon would read CR.

Maybe a letter writing campaign?


----------



## snoke (Jun 16, 2018)

Why want Canon 50mm/f1.4 IS?
Never understand.
Cheap fast lens, yes?


----------



## slclick (Jun 17, 2018)

Somehow every thread segues into a 50 1.4 discussion. Blurghhh. 


I like the idea of this new AF lens....the Canon 85 1.4 IS is out of my budget and I won't go back to another (I"ve had 2) 85 1.8s. I cannot wait for someone respectable to review it.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 17, 2018)

slclick said:


> Somehow every thread segues into a 50 1.4 discussion. Blurghhh.
> 
> 
> I like the idea of this new AF lens....the Canon 85 1.4 IS is out of my budget and I won't go back to another (I"ve had 2) 85 1.8s. I cannot wait for someone respectable to review it.



Don't overlook the Tamron 1.8 SP VC. It's still relatively expensive but a lot less than the Canon 85/1.4 IS.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 17, 2018)

yes, yes, yes. And if it were only to prove that a fully FF capable autofocus 85/1.4 prime lens can also be profitably made and sold for 599 USD/€, not only for 1500+ 

8) 8) 8)

@Samyang: please make an EF-M 85/2.4 IS STM for 299. Thanks!


----------



## vangelismm (Jun 17, 2018)

Please, any image to compare size against canon 85mm 1.8?


----------



## Durf (Jun 17, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Somehow every thread segues into a 50 1.4 discussion. Blurghhh.
> ...



I have this Tamron 85mm f/1.8 SP lens and it's an amazing lens.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 17, 2018)

don't have an image. Samyang specs look comparable in size and weight to Canon EF 85/1.8. Somewhat "fatter", but not longer and only 60 grams heavier. 

Samyang 85/1.4 - 88mm D x 72mm L - 485 grams 
Canon 85/1.8 - 75mm D x 71.5 mm L - 425 grams

Canon 85/1.4 - 88.6 D x 105.4mm L - 960 grams

Hope the Samyang comes with STM AF drive [not with DC motor] is optically decent and priced not much above the Canon 85/1.8. Might then be my final, last lens purchase for Canon mirrorslapper.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 17, 2018)

Durf said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



Agreed. I know it's an over used phrase, but this lens really does "draw". Also the tap in console means that minor yet significant @ f/1.8 variation in focus at different distances can be corrected, and this coupled with really consistent AF has made this the first ever fast prime lens that I'm now 100% confident in using in critical situations with a minimum DOF. 

So thanks to Dustin Abbott for putting me on to this gem. 

I'm sure the Samyang will be very good for half the price, but Sigma and Tamron are ahead of the curve in offering the ability to correct lenses in AFMA and distance. I find that focal length in the 35 - 55 are most prone to this variation, with the 85 on the fringes. I hope Canon introduce something similar.


----------



## Durf (Jun 17, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> Durf said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Yes, it was Dustin Abbotts reviews that finally convinced me to get this lens. I actually bought this Tamron 85mm and the 45mm together and they are now the main primes in my kit. The 45mm is also super sharp at f/1.8, they are an awesome pair of prime lenses to have in my opinion and the 45mm is my main lens and is almost always on my 6D2.

I actually had the money and was going to purchase the Canon 85mm f/1.4 but got the Tamrons 85 an 45 instead and it still came out cheaper than getting canons 85mm f/1.4!!! I am totally satisfied with these lenses and glad I made this choice.

The 45mm has a really close focusing distance and is an amazing lens for taking macro like photos. It's become a general replacement in my kit so I don't need to carry my 100mm Macro f/2.8L lens with me all the time any more.

I actually used this 85mm today for a short little portrait shoot and every single shot came out pin sharp with awesome falloff and super beautiful image quality.


----------



## fox40phil (Jun 18, 2018)

It is there ! 

https://www.samyanglensglobal.com/en/product/product-view.php?seq=380


----------



## fullstop (Jun 18, 2018)

seems like MSRP is USD 799,- 
https://www.thephoblographer.com/2018/06/18/rokinon-85mm-f1-4-af-ef-lens-announced-canon/

Even has (some) wheathersealing on it (rubber gasket mount-side). 

No IS and MTF nowhere near Canon 85/1.4 - but hopefully better than Canon 85/1.8 with less longitudinal CA [LoCA, bokeh fringing].


----------



## andrei1989 (Jun 18, 2018)

not as small as i expected...quite chubby 
https://www.samyanglensglobal.com/upload/editor/1559783488

also, quite pricey :/


----------



## fox40phil (Jun 18, 2018)

650€ in Germany  Its ok I think. Lets wait how it is going to perform.


----------

